# Ex Baseball Player & Yankee Award Winner Charged With Child Sex Abuse



## WhatInThe (Mar 29, 2019)

An ex major league baseball player, Yankee pitcher and MVP in the 1996 World Series charged with child sex abuse.

https://www.nydailynews.com/sports/...nd-child-sex-abuse-charge-20190115-story.html

Played in the 1990s during the peak of the steroid scandal. Wonder what else baseball looked the other way on.


----------



## win231 (Mar 29, 2019)

I wonder if he was a former priest.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 29, 2019)

Some  anal-orifices  just   can't  keep their  pants zipped up!   They should  oust  this  creep  from  the sport !


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 31, 2019)

Baseball already under investigation for covering up a rape of a 17 year old in 2014.

https://sports.yahoo.com/report-gabe-kapler-did-not-132021445.html


----------



## gumbud (Mar 31, 2019)

Politics ; the Church and Sport are always asked to maintain high standards - why do they find it so hard ? - [you can treat this as a rhetorical question if you wish!!] ???? did I miss any out?


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 1, 2019)

gumbud said:


> Politics ; the Church and Sport are always asked to maintain high standards - why do they find it so hard ? - [you can treat this as a rhetorical question if you wish!!] ???? did I miss any out?



Because the status, power and money that come with those who advance in those fields gives a them a sense of invincibility and arrogance. And if they experienced similar they'll use that as primary motivation although many abused never want to see that happen to anyone.

Pay close attention next time your near any religious building actually and they tend to be immaculate. It might not be luxury but those who live there are not wanting basic needs which means plenty of time for extra curricular activity.


----------

